# Why No Horn?



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

I think this is probably a dumb question, but I am wondering why endurance saddles typically do not have a horn on them. I'm guessing the reason has something to do with function, but not sure.

I'd appreciate getting educated about this!

Thanks.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I know I've taken mine in the belly several times in aggressive terrain...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Probably because a horn is typically used for ranch work... what good would it be (in the exception of hanging things on it) for an endurance trail ride?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Probably because a horn is typically used for ranch work... what good would it be (in the exception of hanging things on it) for an endurance trail ride?


Horn, also know as, the oh **** handle...... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's kind of a mult-facited answer. 
1. Most endurance riders aren't roping anything.
2. It gets in the way and is a potential hazard while riding through tricky terrain.
3. It is unnessecary weight. And weight is a big thing in this sport. Ounces matter.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I understand it's a joke 

But.



Phly said:


> Horn, also know as, the oh **** handle......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is made for roping/working/hauling cows. What you decide to do with it is your business.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I understand it's a joke
> 
> But.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I thought dallying off of it was just an added luxury....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Phly said:


> Horn, also know as, the oh **** handle......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what a monkey grip is for...and with the grip, no chance of gouging yourself in the gut over rough terrain.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Reminds me of when I put my significant other on my horse for the first time (his first time on a horse ever). Just happened to be an English saddle, and his exact words were : 

"Where's the oh **** handle?"


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

What if you jumped over something and landed a bit too far forward? No thank you!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

BC, if you're not punching cattle you NEED no horn.


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the insight! 

The only thing is, trail saddles have a horn and most trail riders I know don't punch cows or rope or do other ranch things. No one seems to bat an eye that there are horns on those saddles. That is why I found it confusing.

Not getting it in the gut makes good sense. I also like the "oh s***" handle.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I just grab my horse's mane if I need an oh s*** handle. Plus I've been working on hanging on with my legs now that I have a horse that has a barrel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

cpr saves said:


> Thanks for the insight!
> 
> The only thing is, trail saddles have a horn and most trail riders I know don't punch cows or rope or do other ranch things. No one seems to bat an eye that there are horns on those saddles. That is why I found it confusing.
> 
> Not getting it in the gut makes good sense. I also like the "oh s***" handle.


There are horns on most trail saddles for two reasons. First, a lot of times, people on the trail may have to move a tree branch or pony another horse. Having a horn makes both of those activities easier. Also, people associate horns with western saddles, so it's become kind of a "looks" thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I use the horn as a convenient handle to pick the saddle up. Most horns aren't strong enough for much ranch use anyways. I sometimes use it to hold the bridle and halter while I'm carrying tack out.

On one occasion, hopefully never to be repeated, when Mia was too panicked to stop for two hours straight & squirting diarrhea out the back end, I pulled her head to one side, put a couple of loops of rein around the horn, and bailed before she could get straightened out and bolt. That obviously is one of the possible uses that no saddle maker intended the horn be used for.

None of which is a good reason for a horn on an endurance saddle. When I use an English saddle, I don't miss the horn much, but sometimes wonder who stole the front end off of my saddle...:wink:


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Bsms, why freaked your horse out that badly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Horsesaplenty said:


> That's what a monkey grip is for...and with the grip, no chance of gouging yourself in the gut over rough terrain.


Monkey grip? Is that the same thing as a night latch????

No horn on my saddle. I'm just not comfortable with one in front of me.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Faustinblack said:


> Bsms, why freaked your horse out that badly?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Long story. I had bought her as a horse "perfect for a beginner". Some months after that incident, the trainer I hired concluded she had never been broken to ride. So it was a double-whammy: like any new rider, I was inconsistent with my cues, while she didn't understand what any of the cues meant. She had tried her best, but that day a series of little things - cars backfiring, kids yelling, two-stroke engines, etc - all just completely overwhelmed her. I could get her stopped, but the moment she felt my right leg move to dismount, she'd bolt in terror.

Once I was on the ground, she came to me and just shivered. She ended up going without riding for 8 months while I worked on MY riding, and then I hired a trainer to spend months working with her on HOW to be ridden.

She still has some fears, but 18 months after her formal training started, I'm riding her sometimes off property in an English saddle. I don't remember her last bolt anymore, and we're slowly working out her fears. We've now had 5 years together, and I think I will eventually have an uncommonly good, willing and spirited horse.

From last night's ride in an Aussie saddle...still heavy on the front end, but calming and SLOWLY getting better balance. That applies to both of us!  :
















​


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

cpr saves said:


> The only thing is, trail saddles have a horn and most trail riders I know don't punch cows or rope or do other ranch things. No one seems to bat an eye that there are horns on those saddles.


Certainly not all trail saddles have horns. Mine doesn't (though it is labeled an "endurance" saddle), nor do any of the 3 my riding buddy uses. Thinking of other people we ride with, I'd say about half have horns, and most of those people have ranch work somewhere in the background.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I do like having one saddle that has a horn, for random fun stuff like dragging something, like in an extreme cowboy race, or just for training your horse to tolerate dragging something scary... I tried to do that ONE time in a dressage saddle, and OUCH, my gloved hand is not tough enough to wrap rope around to drag a log with! 
99% of the time I have no use for a horn though.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I should also add another use for the saddle horn: Saddle bags.

When we pack up and go camping, I often keep a bag over my horn and one behind my saddle for my stuff. There were times when I was younger I'd go out on my good old gelding and just spend a night in the woods, but I needed all my supplies first. 

Horns serve many purposes, not just dragging cows.

Also, using as a handle, DEFINITELY better than the mane. When a colt decides they suddenly don't like you anymore, put their head between their knees and start bucking....It's REAL hard to get a hold of that mane! At our barn, we start everything in a western saddle with a stable horn, even back when we used to get a couple eventing prospects.

Plus, any horse can have a fit. Do what it takes to stay on. NO shame in using that tool when you get in a dangerous situation.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> Monkey grip? Is that the same thing as a night latch????
> 
> No horn on my saddle. I'm just not comfortable with one in front of me.


Don't know what a night latch is, but this is what I'm talking about:








I've got one on my aussie and one is also being added to the aussie I just ordered. I also put a smaller one on my English Saddle for my daughter. It's been used a number of times. :shock:


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

SorrelHorse said:


> I should also add another use for the saddle horn: Saddle bags.
> 
> When we pack up and go camping, I often keep a bag over my horn and one behind my saddle for my stuff. There were times when I was younger I'd go out on my good old gelding and just spend a night in the woods, but I needed all my supplies first.
> 
> ...


Well, they make really nice saddle bags for the saddles with no horns now so nope...I still won't have one. I will agree though that they are useful for dragging items should the need arise.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Horsesaplenty said:


> Don't know what a night latch is, but this is what I'm talking about:
> View attachment 194937
> 
> 
> I've got one on my aussie and one is also being added to the aussie I just ordered. I also put a smaller one on my English Saddle for my daughter. It's been used a number of times. :shock:


Yep...Sort of what I thought. I ride a Tucker Plantation saddle. I was going to order a night latch strap but found a perfect rolled dog collar for about 1/3 the price. I ride a mellow green horse and I'm not a spring chicken. It's my "Just in case" strap.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

for most people its just a look thing. Theyd have a fit if the saddel didnt have a horn. I guess it has just become the expected norm. 
Hoity toity english uncomfortable and unsecure... No horn
laid back relaxed, secure putz around ? Horn.
Thats the basic perceptions.

Personally doesnt matter one way or another to me. Id judge the saddle on fit for me, fit for my horse weight looks etc etc. Horn no horn doesnt matter really. But lets see If I was ordering a downunder longreach identicle saddles but available with and without ? I guess I would and have ordered with. Just a handy place to drop the reins if nothing else.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I set my reins over the saddle horn when we are just relaxing at slower gaits and I want to use my hands for something else. I also use a saddle bag that fits over the horn. I did see a nice endurance saddle without a horn that only weighed 12 pounds. If I had an extra $2,000, I would buy it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I set my reins over the saddle horn when we are just relaxing at slower gaits and I want to use my hands for something else.


I've seen someone do this, their horse tripped badly, jerked its head down for ballance and the bit ripped its mouth. Always makes me cringe, I've never put my reins over a horn.

I don't like a horn because I have been jabbed in the stomach, hit by it coming off a horse, including baseball sized bruises on my legs, and perhaps the most interesting, riding a green horse up a steep hill, he lunged and I was leaning right forward, I'm pretty short and the narrow horn hooked my bra. try unhooking your bra while a green horse jigs all over a hill top, you looking down at his feet while trying to pull him into a one rein stop without plunging back down a steep hill. Fun. 

I own one saddle with a horn, that I no longer ride in.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^^^^ Yikes! I knew there was a good reason I don't like horns.


----------

